# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquête voedselovergevoeligheid

## MartijnB

Beste mensen,

Ik ben Martijn van den Broek en zit in het laatste jaar van het vwo. Ik moet dit jaar het profielwerkstuk maken en daarvoor doe ik een onderzoek naar voedselovergevoeligheid. Voor het onderzoek heb ik informatie nodig van mensen die een allergie of intolerantie hebben. Mensen die deze aandoening niet hebben, maar wel mensen kennen die dit hebben zijn ook welkom om de enquête in te vullen. U zou mij erg helpen door deze enquête in te vullen: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=389666 .

Alvast hartelijk bedankt.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Martijn van den Broek

----------

